# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Endokrynologia >  Thyrozol

## medyczka

brak opinii, bądź pierwszy i napisz swoją recenzję !

----------


## mika766

Thyrozol stosuje się przy nadczynności tarczycy, bardzo szybko niweluje dolegliwości związane z tą chorobą ale niestety skutki uboczne też się pojawiają: tycie, wypadanie włosów, opuchlizna twarzy itp.

----------

